# Cam/Rocker cover refurb possiblities



## ooleybrah

Hello everyone

I finally got round to pulling one of my cam covers off to check the condition. They look a bit tired and corroded, as do the bolts.

Before i go give Audi lots of money for new ones, is there anything i can do with the old ones? I want to keep it original as possible, so i would like to respray in a close match silver colour. My question is, can i get a durable finish with rattle cans? I was planing on getting a soda blaster maybe, to strip the old paint off.

What would be the best options for the bolts? It would be nice to have those look and stay OEM looking.

If i was to re-spray these, is it possible to get stickers made, to keep them looking original?





































Thanks for any input. Fairly new to this side of things, more at home on the spanners but want to try my hand at this if it works out cheaper.:car:


----------



## Frog

If it were me I would replace the washers and rubber seals on the bolts and then get the cam covers and the bolts blasted. I would then rattle can the covers and leave the bolts as is.


----------



## ooleybrah

Frog said:


> If it were me I would replace the washers and rubber seals on the bolts and then get the cam covers and the bolts blasted. I would then rattle can the covers and leave the bolts as is.


this is my only option. i called audi today and new ones are £326+ vat.....per side!:doublesho


----------



## Frog

ooleybrah said:


> this is my only option. i called audi today and new ones are £326+ vat.....per side!:doublesho


326 for a set of washers?? Flipping heck I thought Dick Turpin died years ago.........


----------



## Cookies

Frog said:


> 326 for a set of washers?? Flipping heck I thought Dick Turpin died years ago.........


He is alive and well, and masquerading as an Audi parts advisor. Lol

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## James_R

Try these boys

http://www.spoonerrestorations.co.uk

Get the cam cover completely refurbed and wait for it coming back to you.
Pricing is reasonable.


----------



## ooleybrah

Frog said:


> 326 for a set of washers?? Flipping heck I thought Dick Turpin died years ago.........





James_R said:


> Try these boys
> 
> http://www.spoonerrestorations.co.uk
> 
> Get the cam cover completely refurbed and wait for it coming back to you.
> Pricing is reasonable.


sorry, i meant the covers themselves.

im going to have a go at doing them myself. will post results in here. theyre going into a deox c bath tonight hopefully!


----------



## slim_boy_fat

^^ ??


----------



## Mac-

You can get winkle finish paint if that's what you're after, they'll just need a good rubbing down and all traces of oil removed.


----------



## Kev_mk3

James_R said:


> Try these boys
> 
> http://www.spoonerrestorations.co.uk
> 
> Get the cam cover completely refurbed and wait for it coming back to you.
> Pricing is reasonable.


Have done mine and its amazing


----------



## RedUntilDead

Also check out Frost.co.uk for all things car paint restoration


----------



## ChrisHGTV

RedUntilDead said:


> Also check out Frost.co.uk for all things car paint restoration


Yes Frost have so much useful stuff! I've got an Alfa GTV v6 and did the cam covers with red VHT wrinkle paint from frost, then ground off where the Alfa Romeo script is. Came up well and the paint is very durable. Curing the covers in the oven though still gets brought up by the wife, food tasted definitely iffy for a good few days! I found the paint was almost thermoplastic so it feels like it still hasn't cured until the parts have cooled. I probably cooked it too much!


----------

